# Dogs in the car



## Samcee58 (Jun 24, 2021)

If a driver is allergic to dog’s air can he/She turn the ride down? And what about if the next pax is? Are we liable?


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

You cannot refuse service animals for any reason.


----------



## Samcee58 (Jun 24, 2021)

Atavar said:


> You cannot refuse service animals for any reason.


That does not answer my questions?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Samcee58 said:


> And what about if the next pax is?


If the next pax is a dog?…
Naw, I don’t think you can discriminate against the ugly women either.


----------



## Samcee58 (Jun 24, 2021)

Nooo 
What about if the next passenger/human gets an allergic reaction to dog’s hair 
I can be sued for it


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

You can't deny service to a customer with a service animal due to your allergies and you are responsible as an independent contractor to rid the car of pet dander/allergens prior to picking up your next passenger. It is a no-win scenario for the driver.


----------



## Samcee58 (Jun 24, 2021)

I just want to know where Lyft/Uber stand on this


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Samcee58 said:


> I just want to know where Lyft/Uber stand on this


Lyft/Uber remains standing.
You’ll get the boot.


----------



## Samcee58 (Jun 24, 2021)

This sucks


----------



## 224922 (Jan 9, 2022)

Samcee58 said:


> If a driver is allergic to dog’s air can he/She turn the ride down? And what about if the next pax is? Are we liable?


You CANNOT, under ANY circumstances, turn down an animal if the pax states it is a service dog. Uber & Lyft are EMPHATIC about it and they specifically address issues of drivers being allergic. Read through the entire polices to protect yourself if you need the money you make from rideshare.




https://help.uber.com/driving-and-delivering/article/service-animal-policy?nodeId=33e691ac-f423-4e99-a425-76835549527e


"A driver-partner CANNOT lawfully deny service to riders with service animals because of allergies, religious objections, or a generalized fear of animals."


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

To be clear, you can refuse a ride to a dog that's not a service dog. However, if you refuse the pax, and that pax tells Uber or Lyft that they had a service dog, you're done driving for them, period. They will not and cannot ask the pax to prove their dog was a service dog.
Therefore, you should accept rides with all dogs. If you're allergic, you should consider a new career.


----------



## Samcee58 (Jun 24, 2021)

1 Can’t they just ask the passenger if He/She has a dog and pair the pax with a driver without allergies?
2 if we are independent contractors why is Uber/Lyft
Impose what we can and cannot do? 
being an independent contractor means that we should be able to accept or decline a job because if we are not able to do so then we become automatically employees of the company. It’s the law


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Samcee58 said:


> 1 Can’t they just ask the passenger if He/She has a dog and pair the pax with a driver without allergies?
> 2 if we are independent contractors why is Uber/Lyft
> Impose what we can and cannot do?
> being an independent contractor means that we should be able to accept or decline a job because if we are not able to do so then we become automatically employees of the company. It’s the law


1. Yes, they can, but they won't. Service animals owners won't like that, and Uber/Lyft will lose that fight.
2. Because they can. The Federal government will go after them, not us, if a driver refuses a service dog.
No matter what type of worker you are, you MUST provide the service you're being paid to do to a service animal. For example, a restaurant *employee *can't kick a customer with a service dog out of their restaurant. If any employees or customers don't like it, they can choose to leave the restaurant.


----------



## Samcee58 (Jun 24, 2021)

I just want to remind everyone that our cars are our office/business therefore, like any other business, have the “right to refuse service” to anyone unless we are employed by the company but last time i checked we are 1099 “INDEPENDENT” contractors NOT employees


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Samcee58 said:


> I just want to remind everyone that our cars are our office/business therefore, like any other business, have the “right to refuse service” to anyone unless we are employed by the company


Let us know how that works out for you.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Samcee58 said:


> I just want to remind everyone that our cars are our office/business therefore, like any other business, have the “right to refuse service” to anyone


You saying we can refuse service to disabled people, gays, & minorities then?


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)




----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Samcee58 said:


> I just want to remind everyone that our cars are our office/business therefore, like any other business, have the “right to refuse service” to anyone unless we are employed by the company but last time i checked we are 1099 “INDEPENDENT” contractors NOT employees


Federal law overrules all common-sense arguments you can think of on the subject. This is all governed by the Americans With Disabilities Act. If you don't take the dog your contract with Uber/Lyft is immediately and irrevocably terminated. Both ride share companies have been very clear on the subject.


----------



## Samcee58 (Jun 24, 2021)

Uber's Guber said:


> You saying we can refuse service to disabled people, gays, & minorities then?


Nooo
That’s not what I’m saying 
What i am saying is we should be able to turn down a job if that job can put the driver in serious jeopardy 
No one is allergic to race/gender/age etc
But some people can have an allergic reaction to certain allergens and dog’s hair is one of them


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Samcee58 said:


> I just want to remind everyone that our cars are our office/business therefore, like any other business, have the “right to refuse service” to anyone unless we are employed by the company but last time i checked we are 1099 “INDEPENDENT” contractors NOT employees


Rather than spout this crap on the internet, might I suggest you do a little reading and learn about the law. Then, perhaps you'll understand why. 

With respect to what happens if a passenger gets in your vehicle afterwards and is allergic, I don't think it's much of an issue unless they asked you if it was safe and you told them yes. They do not have the right to expect a hypoallergenic environment unless it was promised.


----------



## Samcee58 (Jun 24, 2021)

I did read and the ADA is very specific about a reasonable accommodation by the company for the the employee ( the driver) that has the allergy and the service dog. I invite you to read it too


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Samcee58 said:


> I did read and the ADA is very specific about a reasonable accommodation by the company for the the employee ( the driver) that has the allergy and the service dog. I invite you to read it too





https://help.uber.com/riders/article/us-service-animal-policy-?nodeId=f7e32beb-af83-4977-8a45-b172ef99b4e5



Your agreement with Uber says:

"LEGAL OBLIGATIONS OF DRIVER-PARTNERS
Driver-partners have a legal obligation to provide service to riders with service animals.

A driver-partner CANNOT lawfully deny service to riders with service animals because of allergies, religious objections, or a generalized fear of animals. "


----------



## 224922 (Jan 9, 2022)

Samcee58 said:


> 1 Can’t they just ask the passenger if He/She has a dog and pair the pax with a driver without allergies?
> 2 if we are independent contractors why is Uber/Lyft
> Impose what we can and cannot do?
> being an independent contractor means that we should be able to accept or decline a job because if we are not able to do so then we become automatically employees of the company. It’s the law


Not accurate. You CAN decline a ride as an independent contractor. You cannot decline a ride for protected groups because of WHO they are. Handicapped = service dog. You're declining specifically bc of their service dog. Protected class. Remember those 2 words.


----------



## Paul Vincent (Jan 15, 2016)

Samcee58 said:


> If a driver is allergic to dog’s air can he/She turn the ride down? And what about if the next pax is? Are we liable?


Sorry I saw the title of this thread and thought it was about the Kardashians.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Samcee58 said:


> I just want to remind everyone that our cars are our office/business therefore, like any other business, have the “right to refuse service” to anyone unless we are employed by the company but last time i checked we are 1099 “INDEPENDENT” contractors NOT employees


I would like to remind you that NO business in the United States can deny a service animal. The right to "refuse service to anyone" has been dead since the Civil Rights Act, and the service dog thing falls under the Americans with Disabilities Act. In America you are not allowed to pick and choose who you provide service to.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Samcee58 said:


> I did read and the ADA is very specific about a reasonable accommodation by the company for the the employee ( the driver) that has the allergy and the service dog. I invite you to read it too





Redirecting…





> Allergies and fear of dogs are not valid reasons for denying access or refusing service to people using service animals. When a person who is allergic to dog dander and a person who uses a service animal must spend time in the same room or facility, for example, in a school classroom or at a homeless shelter, they both should be accommodated by assigning them, if possible, to different locations within the room or different rooms in the facility.


Looks like you're out of luck unless you have an alternate driver in the trunk who can pop out and handle your service dog passenger, and then you can change places again afterwards.


----------



## Samcee58 (Jun 24, 2021)

The worst of times... said:


> Not accurate. You CAN decline a ride as an independent contractor. You cannot decline a ride for protected groups because of WHO they are. Handicapped = service dog. You're declining specifically bc of their service dog. Protected class. Remember those 2 words.


You are right about protected class but, correct me if i am mistaking, aren’t people with allergies in a protected class too?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Samcee58 said:


> You are right about protected class but, correct me if i am mistaking, aren’t people with allergies in a protected class too?


Yes but in regards to ADA issues the customer is always right, the business is always wrong.

This debate has been battle tested multiple times since the ADA passed the law for decades, the taxi drivers/companies consistently lost the debate.

In any other circumstance, if you were an employee with a dog allergy your employer would be required to reassign you to a different part of the building until the dog vacates and reasonable cleaning can be made of that area.

If you are an owner/operator with zero employees you're just screwed.


Theoretically...a company could choose to only dispatch fares with service animals to drivers who aren't allergic.. However based on case law this is _no longer permissible_ as it lowers the pickup time for the customer and isn't equal service.

So when we say this... LISTEN this is a VERY old debate that has been settled a VERY LONG time ago. WAY before uber came into existence. 

Nothing will save you.. and the smart paxholes know how to game the system. If they know the magic loophole that they aren't required to prove that they are a service animal, just make the claim.. you lose.


If you truly are allergic stick to food delivery. If you aren't just accept the fact that every once in a blue moon you'll have to transport someone with a service animal and there's NOTHING you can do about it.

But if it makes you feel any better, of my top messes i've ever had... none of them involved pets or service animals.


----------



## Samcee58 (Jun 24, 2021)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Yes but in regards to ADA issues the customer is always right, the business is always wrong.
> 
> This debate has been battle tested multiple times since the ADA passed the law for decades, the taxi drivers/companies consistently lost the debate.
> 
> ...


Thank you
Either way we are screwed 😂😂😂


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

It is the Kobayashi Maru of rideshare. You encounter a rider with a dog. You either take the dog or your rideshare career ends. What do you do?

I throw down the painting tarp I carry for just such events allowing the fake service dog to safely enter my vehicle and take dog and passenger wherever they want to go. And then I save the dash cam footage of the trip in case I have to prove my compliance with Uber's policy.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Samcee58 said:


> If a driver is allergic to dog’s air can he/She turn the ride down?


Of course. However, if the pax reports the driver to Uber/Lyft then (s)he could get deactivated permanently


> And what about if the next pax is?


If you take a service animal and the next pax is allergic to dogs then they could have an allergic reaction


> Are we liable?


No


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Samcee58 said:


> 1 Can’t they just ask the passenger if He/She has a dog and pair the pax with a driver without allergies?


While this would be technically possible, it would require Uber/Lyft to give a shit about their drivers in order to happen. But they don't - it's easier for them to just fire drivers who refuse to take service animals and give the pax $25 in vouchers when it occurs.

Also, Uber/Lyft would never do this because they claim that the contract is between the pax and the driver.


> 2 if we are independent contractors why is Uber/Lyft
> Impose what we can and cannot do?


The law is the relevant authority in this


> being an independent contractor means that we should be able to accept or decline a job because if we are not able to do so then we become automatically employees of the company. It’s the law


No it's not.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Samcee58 said:


> Nooo
> That’s not what I’m saying
> What i am saying is we should be able to turn down a job if that job can put the driver in serious jeopardy
> No one is allergic to race/gender/age etc
> But some people can have an allergic reaction to certain allergens and dog’s hair is one of them


The government realised when they passed the ADA that there is a conflict between the rights of the disabled to go anywhere with a service animal and the rights of business providers who are allergic to dogs to work in public-facing situations. The government decided that the rights of service dog owners are more important than the rights of dog-allergic people to work in places where they may come into contact with these dogs. 

Whether that's right or wrong depends on one's own perspective.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Samcee58 said:


> If a driver is allergic to dog’s air can he/She turn the ride down? And what about if the next pax is? Are we liable?


Good question.
No, You are not liable. Neither Uber/Lyft.
Since Uber/Lyft transportation are public and dogs will be considered as service animal.
No single passenger could sue no one. But I wish someone had sued Uber/Lyft for this reason and then Uber/Lyft will need to find ways to prevent that kind of accidence ever happen again.
If someone were allergic to animal's hair, they should not use public transportation.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

*Q: *


Samcee58 said:


> If a driver is allergic to dog’s air can he/She turn the ride down?


*A: *No.


*Q: *


Samcee58 said:


> And what about if the next pax is? Are we liable?


*A: *No.





Samcee58 said:


> I just want to know where Lyft/Uber stand on this


Uber and Lyft's stance on this is that you must haul service animals or they de-activate you. Lyft has an additional, unpublished requirement that you must like it, especially if it is a phony "service" animal and it trashes your car. Keep in mind that any dog to which you object suddenly becomes a "service" dog. The law allows you to ask two questions:

1. Do you require that animal due to an illness or disability? (Often "Is that a service animal?" is accepatable)

2. What task(s) has it been trained to perform?

The person with the animal is not required to furnish any proof that it is, in fact, a service animal.
Currently, the agencies charged with enforcing the ADA recognise only dogs and one particular breed of a VERY small pony as "service" animals. There is an organisation in Maryland that trains Capuchin monkeys to help those with disabilities. The monkeys serve a useful purpose, but the agencies charged with enforcing ADA do not recognise monkeys as "service" animals. That organisation in Maryland has suspended operations due to the pandemic.


*Q: *


Samcee58 said:


> 1 Can’t they just ask the passenger if He/She has a dog and pair the pax with a driver without allergies?


*A: *No.






Samcee58 said:


> 2 if we are independent contractors why is Uber/Lyft Impose what we can and cannot do? being an independent contractor means that we should be able to accept or decline a job because if we are not able to do so then we become automatically employees of the company. It’s the law


At the very least, Uber and Lyft will suffer adverse publicity if a driver refuses to haul a "service" animal. If the agencies charged with enforcing this do not bring proceedings against Uber/Lyft, there are plenty of busybody do-gooders who will. Once lawyers get involved, all that you do is sign cheques. 

There has been an increasing trend to hold cab companies responsible for their drivers, even if the cab drivers are independent contractors. (When Uber/Lyft told you that this "independent contractor" model was one of their "innovations', they lied to you. Some cab companies have had this model since the 1920s). Keep in mind that Uber and Lyft_ ain't nothin' but no illegal, underinsured, cut rate, discount tack-see service with uninformed and underpaid drivers._ It would not be too great a leap from taxicab companies to TNCs. As these busybody do-gooders always bring in these high-powered lawyers working _pro bono,_ they will know how to make that leap. 







Samcee58 said:


> we should be able to turn down a job if that job can put the driver in serious jeopardy But some people can have an allergic reaction to certain allergens and dog’s hair is one of them



I do not disagree with you. One person's disability should not trump another one's. Unfortunately for both of us, the law and its enforcement does not agree with us.




Samcee58 said:


> aren’t people with allergies in a protected class too?



They might be, but the disability of the person with the dog trumps your allergy. In fact, their phony "disability" trumps your real allergy. 




Samcee58 said:


> Either way we are screwed


This is what happens when you get the government involved. Why do you think that Uber and Lyft do not want any regulations on them but every regulation on their competitors?


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Samcee58 said:


> 1 Can’t they just ask the passenger if He/She has a dog and pair the pax with a driver without allergies?
> 2 if we are independent contractors why is Uber/Lyft
> Impose what we can and cannot do?
> being an independent contractor means that we should be able to accept or decline a job because if we are not able to do so then we become automatically employees of the company. It’s the law


Wow, you weren't kidding. You really are new at this!


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Never turn down an animal. Ever. For any reason.

It’s the fastest way to get deactivated permanently. Uber got sued for millions for ADA violations for drivers refusing service animals, and Uber responded with a blanket “no ifs, ands, or buts” policy of immediate, permanent deactivation of any driver who receives a complaint of refusing a service animal.

Even if you suspect the animal is not a service animal, it doesn’t matter to Uber. They don’t want any more ADA fines, so it’s cheaper for them to just automatically deactivate you with no investigation.


----------



## Respect_the_ant (Sep 27, 2019)

Samcee58 said:


> Thank you
> Either way we are screwed 😂😂😂


@Samcee58 I have a solution for you... don't drive. You're way overthinking this and believe me I am a pro at overthinking things LOL. Invest in a portable vacuum cleaner that you can plug in. Service dogs typically sit on the floor board, vacuum your vehicle, roll down the windows, you will be fine. On uber, just deselect the Uber Pet. If someone chooses Uber X and has a pet, don't be surprised if it's a service animal. They do not have to select the pet option. It doesn't happen all the time, so I'm not sure why you are hyped up about this topic. The majority of the people who are allergic to animals are usually allergic to everything. They typically take allergy medicine and carry an EpiPen just in case. Those folks are used to the day-to-day life and understand that they're going to come across areas where they're going to have an allergy attack. Are you the one that's allergic to dogs is that what this issue is??


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Respect_the_ant said:


> @Samcee58 I have a solution for you... don't drive. You're way overthinking this and believe me I am a pro at overthinking things LOL. Invest in a portable vacuum cleaner that you can plug in. Service dogs typically sit on the floor board, vacuum your vehicle, roll down the windows, you will be fine.


Service dogs (real ones) are also the best behaved and almost always very well groomed by their owners (especially the blind), so they don’t leave hair in your car.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Under ADA law, There are only two questions one can ask the owner of a Said Service Animal. I don't remember how they go. However, in California there is this; Good luck getting it enforced though.

*Penal Code - PEN
PART 1. OF CRIMES AND PUNISHMENTS [25 - 680.4]*
_ ( Part 1 enacted 1872. )_

*TITLE 9. OF CRIMES AGAINST THE PERSON INVOLVING SEXUAL ASSAULT, AND CRIMES AGAINST PUBLIC DECENCY AND GOOD MORALS [261 - 368.7]*
_ ( Heading of Title 9 amended by Stats. 1982, Ch. 1111, Sec. 2. )_

*CHAPTER 12. Other Injuries to Persons [346 - 367g]*
_ ( Chapter 12 enacted 1872. )_
*365.7. *
(a) Any person who knowingly and fraudulently represents himself or herself, through verbal or written notice, to be the owner or trainer of any canine licensed as, to be qualified as, or identified as, a guide, signal, or service dog, as defined in subdivisions (d), (e), and (f) of Section 365.5 and paragraph (6) of subdivision (b) of Section 54.1 of the Civil Code, shall be guilty of a misdemeanor punishable by imprisonment in the county jail not exceeding six months, by a fine not exceeding one thousand dollars ($1,000), or by both that fine and imprisonment.
(b) As used in this section, “owner” means any person who owns a guide, signal, or service dog, or who is authorized by the owner to use the guide, signal, or service dog.
_(Added by Stats. 1994, Ch. 1257, Sec. 12. Effective January 1, 1995.)_

PS riders will always lie about it. I was once deacted for refusing a trip because It was obvious . 8 months later created a new account, two months later I had to call them as I couldn't go online, they knew about it, let me stand, but two years later deacted me again because of the secondary account. F Uber !


----------



## Respect_the_ant (Sep 27, 2019)

Samcee58 said:


> If a driver is allergic to dog’s air can he/She turn the ride down? And what about if the next pax is? Are we liable?


When a driver signs up with Uber/Lyft, the two companies are very specific about service animals. If the person who had an issue who is allergic, clearly did not read the fine print. Moral of the story... ALWAYS READ THE FINE PRINT. When in doubt and you're still asking yourself the same question as before, reread this post as well as anybody else who has commented previously. 😂🤔🙄🤪


----------



## Quest09 (Dec 7, 2017)

Samcee58 said:


> I just want to know where Lyft/Uber stand on this


Where do they stand? STFU.


----------



## GREATSMILE1 (Apr 5, 2021)

Uber's Guber said:


> If the next pax is a dog?…
> Naw, I don’t think you can discriminate against the ugly women either.


🤣🤣🤣 I think I agree with Uber's Guber!


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Quest09 said:


> Where do they stand? STFU.


their stance is that if you don't take service animals you're fired...


----------



## Highland Potato Lord (May 8, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> You saying we can refuse service to disabled people, gays, & minorities then?


You should be able to. Next the US will be trying to do away with private clubs and right to association.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Respect_the_ant said:


> Invest in a portable vacuum cleaner


This is not unsound advice. I have had a Dustbuster® since long before Uber/Lyft. It always did work well on the rubber floors and vinyl covered seats in a cab. It works acceptably on carpeted floors and cloth seats. Wally World on line has them for just under twenty bananas. 


My accountant always has let me write off the cost of one. Check with your tax accountant to see if he will let you write off yours. Always remember that if you want tax advice, you should get it from a tax professional or other professional qualified to give out tax advice. I do not have that qualification.,


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Highland Potato Lord said:


> Next the US will be trying to do away with private clubs and right to association.


Sorry, I don't have any sympathy for private clubs. They were used for years to exclude Jews and women from the places where business deals took place. Country clubs were notorious for that stuff.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

You're preaching to the choir buddy.
It isn't fair.
It isn't right.
But, that IS the way it IS.

IF you turn away a dog, you will prolly lose your job.
Period.

Ya'll voted for this crap.
Remember?


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> Ya'll voted for this crap.
> Remember?


And I probably would again. Does it suck? Yes, yes it does.

The alternatives suck worse.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> And I probably would again. Does it suck? Yes, yes it does.
> 
> The alternatives suck worse.


There ya go.
We are getting what we asked for.

And, not only this.
Everything.

"The government you elect is the government you deserve." Thomas Jefferson.

.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> private clubs. They were used for years to exclude*..........*women from the places where business deals took place.


We have at least one private club here that excludes men. Is that acceptable? For years, many of the private clubs that did exclude women were put under pressure and they changed their by-laws to admit women, There has been no such pressure on the clubs that exclude men. Mind you, these clubs that exclude men are not only the "Suzy Homemaker" clubs or "Ladies Knitting Circles".




Christinebitg said:


> The alternatives suck worse.


Not necessarily....................the issuance of certificates would go far to eliminate or at least reduce the number of phony service animals. One troll here will assert that it will encourage more fakery, but by the "logic" of his "arguments" (or what said troll attempts to put forth as "arguments") we should eliminate driver's licences or insurance certifications, as they can be forged, as well..








The referenced troll fancies himself a modern day Sokrates with his incessant and irrelevant questions. He has had many here who tore out their hair over him, but I see right through him. Further, I see Socratic Dialectic as the rhetorical trap that it is, thus I decline to engage in it. There _was_ a reason that the Athenians offered Sokrates one cocktail instead of the free dinner for life that he said that he merited.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Samcee58 said:


> That does not answer my questions?


Sure it does. If you are forced to accept the dog and you have no recourse what question remains? Liability is a non issue if you can’t refuse the fare.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Samcee58 said:


> I just want to know where Lyft/Uber stand on this


--------------------------------------
Unfortunately, any problems will always be the drivers fault. I keep a micro cloth and water in the car and quickly wipe up any loose fur on the seat, if there is any. Most of the times the owner will have the dog sit on the floor.. 
That sever of an allergy is rare.. I think people with dogs is rare. I have had maybe 30 in 10k trips. 
Legally we cannot refuse a service dog but the animal is not wearing a sign and the pax will lie if asked, so I'm not going to waste time.. Most dogs do not shed enough to worry about.. I assume that all dogs are service dogs.. Easier for everyone, especially me.
You are over thinking this issue.. You have no say in the matter, whether you have allergies or not.. Even if a dog triggers an asthma attack.. That is the structure of Lyft and Uber.. Drivers are at the bottom of the food chain and fully replaceable..


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I never did all that when I drove.
"You're getting a cheaper ride than in a cab. In a nicer car. Does a cab smell better? Does it get you there cheaper? Then, call a cab. I can let you out at the next corner. Smells bad because I just farted. You want out?"


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> I never did all that when I drove.
> "You're getting a cheaper ride than in a cab. In a nicer car. Does a cab smell better? Does it get you there cheaper? Then, call a cab. I can let you out at the next corner. Smells bad because I just farted. You want out?"


Uber gives you a nicer car? You haven't seen MY car! Or maybe I just haven't seen how bad taxis are on the inside. But actually I took a Lyft in San Francisco and it smelled horribly of urine inside and the seats were covered in duct tape. My car was lightyears better and at least I do keep the interior smelling relatively decent for my own sake at least.

I think years ago Uber cars were better quality vehicles than taxis, but I wouldn't put money on that these days.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> We have at least one private club here that excludes men. Is that acceptable? For years, many of the private clubs that did exclude women were put under pressure and they changed their by-laws to admit women, There has been no such pressure on the clubs that exclude men. Mind you, these clubs that exclude men are not only the "Suzy Homemaker" clubs or "Ladies Knitting Circles"


If you want to get that restriction removed, I'd say go for it.

So if they're not all book clubs, then what are they?


Another Uber Driver said:


> the issuance of certificates would go far to eliminate or at least reduce the number of phony service animals.


I'm sure there would be some faking. See also "fake vaccination cards."


----------



## mark89spartan (Jan 6, 2022)

Samcee58 said:


> If a driver is allergic to dog’s air can he/She turn the ride down? And what about if the next pax is? Are we liable?


I just drive in circles until they cancel


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> Uber gives you a nicer car? You haven't seen MY car! Or maybe I just haven't seen how bad taxis are on the inside. But actually I took a Lyft in San Francisco and it smelled horribly of urine inside and the seats were covered in duct tape. My car was lightyears better and at least I do keep the interior smelling relatively decent for my own sake at least.
> 
> I think years ago Uber cars were better quality vehicles than taxis, but I wouldn't put money on that these days.


The urine smell is a general smell of San Francisco.
As soon as you get over the Bay Bridge, you smell piss.
It is sad, but it has become an toilet that's been unflushed for ten years ... since the socialist libs took over.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> If you want to get that restriction removed, I'd say go for it.



I do not care as I would not spend the money for the exorbitant membership fees. I was pointing out the double standard.




Christinebitg said:


> So if they're not all book clubs, then what are they?


.............................."Civic" clubs.................................



Christinebitg said:


> I'm sure there would be some faking. See also "fake vaccination cards."


...........as well as fake driver's licences, fake money, bogus stock certificates, phony securities and fake insurance cards. Of course there would be fake certificates. Do the corporations stop issuing stock certificates or bonds because they can be faked? Does the U.S. Government stop printing money because it can be counterfeited? Do the states stop requiring driver's licences and insurance cards because they can be faked? 

No, of course not.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> I'm sure there would be some faking. See also "fake vaccination cards."


I have heard from a number of people that they acquired fake ones so they could keep their jobs earlier this month before SCOTUS overturned the mandate.


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

Has anyone contacted their Senator/Representative and asked them to amend the ADA act so that drivers with allergies can decline or cancel an ADA request?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

mikes424 said:


> Has anyone contacted their Senator/Representative and asked them to amend the ADA act so that drivers with allergies can decline or cancel an ADA request?


That law passed the Senate 76-8, the House on a unanimous voice vote and was signed into law by G.H.W. Bush. You would stand a better chance running for Congress in Florida on a campaign to abolish Social Security than you would getting anyone to do anything to that law. If you got any amendments to it, they would be only to the detriment of providers.

As useful as those Capuchin monkeys have proved to be, I do hope that no agency charged with enforcing this Act ever recognises them as service animals. You can not toilet train/housebreak a monkey. Those monkeys must use diapers. Can you imagine the smell in your car that results from a loaded monkey diaper? Ozium™ might not even be enough to deal with that. If you had to haul that monkey at Eleven A.M., you would be de-activated by Three P.M. that day for poor ratings. Your next fifteen rides would one-star you.


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> That law passed the Senate 76-8, the House on a unanimous voice vote and was signed into law by G.H.W. Bush. You would stand a better chance running for Congress in Florida on a campaign to abolish Social Security than you would getting anyone to do anything to that law. If you got any amendments to it, they would be only to the detriment of providers.
> 
> As useful as those Capuchin monkeys have proved to be, I do hope that no agency charged with enforcing this Act ever recognises them as service animals. You can not toilet train/housebreak a monkey. Those monkeys must use diapers. Can you imagine the smell in your car that results from a loaded monkey diaper? Ozium™ might not even be enough to deal with that. If you had to haul that monkey at Eleven A.M., you would be de-activated by Three P.M. that day for poor ratings. Your next fifteen rides would one-star you.


Laws have been fine tuned in the past. Might be worth trying.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> "Civic" clubs


Meaning what?

I'll give you another shot at answering the question before I start saying that you're dodging the question.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> Meaning what?


I do not do Socratic Dialectic.




Christinebitg said:


> I'll give you another shot at answering the question before I start saying that you're dodging the question.



If we pass over your presumption, pomposity and condescension, we can proceed to my not dodging the question. Marry, Mademoiselle, I simply refuse to be caught in the rhetorical trap that you are trying to set for me.


----------



## BrainDead Driver (Dec 15, 2021)

Atavar said:


> You cannot refuse service animals for any reason.


Correct you can not refuse a service animal for any reason. But a driver could say . Shoot i thought i could finish this ride, I am just too tired .I need a rest . This is a safety issue and its a valid excuse .
Me i pull up i see fake pit bull service dogs . I flip them off and laugh . Drive off . I call uber or lyft support. I tell them please put a note in my account also protect my account rating . Like i really care about my ratings .
Lyft i am too tired i have to take a rest and a nap. Lyft cancels the service dog ride for me . 
30 seconds later i am back on line no dog hair in my car . I never refused a service animal .


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

BrainDead Driver said:


> Correct you can not refuse a service animal for any reason. But a driver could say . Shoot i thought i could finish this ride, I am just too tired .I need a rest . This is a safety issue and its a valid excuse .
> Me i pull up i see fake pit bull service dogs . I flip them off and laugh . Drive off . I call uber or lyft support. I tell them please put a note in my account also protect my account rating . Like i really care about my ratings .
> Lyft i am too tired i have to take a rest and a nap. Lyft cancels the service dog ride for me .
> 30 seconds later i am back on line no dog hair in my car . I never refused a service animal .


You COULD say those things, and the pax COULD still claim you refused their service animal.

Result is still the same: permanent deactivation with no investigation.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

BrainDead Driver said:


> But a driver could say .





UberChiefPIT said:


> You COULD say those things, and the pax COULD still claim you refused their service animal.
> Result is still the same: permanent deactivation with no investigation.


It looks good on paper (or on a screen) but far too often, it does not play out empirically. At best, you get waitlisted and then de-activated. What is frequent is as you state it: "de-activation", no questions asked.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

BrainDead Driver said:


> Correct you can not refuse a service animal for any reason. But a driver could say . Shoot i thought i could finish this ride, I am just too tired .I need a rest . This is a safety issue and its a valid excuse .
> Me i pull up i see fake pit bull service dogs . I flip them off and laugh . Drive off . I call uber or lyft support. I tell them please put a note in my account also protect my account rating . Like i really care about my ratings .
> Lyft i am too tired i have to take a rest and a nap. Lyft cancels the service dog ride for me .
> 30 seconds later i am back on line no dog hair in my car . I never refused a service animal .


There is more than one way to skin an emotional support animal.

.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Samcee58 said:


> I did read and the ADA is very specific about a reasonable accommodation by the company for the the employee ( the driver) that has the allergy and the service dog. I invite you to read it too


Reading and understanding are two different things. First off, you are not an employee. Second, you need to understand what "reasonable accommodation" means. The feds have deemed that you must be able to pick up people with service animals if you are in the transportation business. There is no reasonable accommodation for your allergy. By your reasoning, if I can't see I should still be able to get a job as a pilot or driver. Why are they discriminating against me because I can't see?


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

Disgusted Driver said:


> By your reasoning, if I can't see I should still be able to get a job as a pilot or driver. Why are they discriminating against me because I can't see?


You Uber shills like to use that example but it just don't work real good. You're going to smash the plane or the limo if you're blind no matter who's there or what or if nobody's there.

The only time you're going to smash the car is if the doggie sets off your allergy. You can carry most of the custs. You can't carry no custs. if you can't see.

1 guy's disability shouldn't get to over ride another 1's. Unfortunately, we're stuck with that. It don't make it right.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Quest09 said:


> Where do they stand? STFU.


I see a great future for you as an usher / guide at world leader summit photo events.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Director T.Y. Sanchez said:


> You Uber shills like to use that example but it just don't work real good. You're going to smash the plane or the limo if you're blind no matter who's there or what or if nobody's there.
> 
> The only time you're going to smash the car is if the doggie sets off your allergy. You can carry most of the custs. You can't carry no custs. if you can't see.
> 
> 1 guy's disability shouldn't get to over ride another 1's. Unfortunately, we're stuck with that. It don't make it right.


Bite me, I'm an ADA shill not an uber shill. You are not capable of realizing that it's coming from the feds not uber.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> We have at least one private club here that excludes men. Is that acceptable? For years, many of the private clubs that did exclude women were put under pressure and they changed their by-laws to admit women, There has been no such pressure on the clubs that exclude men. Mind you, these clubs that exclude men are not only the "Suzy Homemaker" clubs or "Ladies Knitting Circles".


Exactly, lol. Would you want to be a member of any club that excludes men...

I think that clubs should be able to pick and choose whomever they want as members. There are dating communities online only for good-looking people. You don't just have to be non-butt ugly to get in; you have to be judged worthy by existing members, lol. The same goes for Mensa, a club from which 98% of the population is excluded. I would not be considered attractive enough at my age to get into the Beautiful Conceited People club, and although I don't know if I would get into Mensa or not, it's not something that would pique my interest in any way. 

However, I support the rights of clubs like these to exclude whomever they want, based on appearance, IQ, gender, race, age etc. If, for example, ugly people wanted to form a club and exclude attractive people, they'd also be perfectly free to do so in my world.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

elelegido said:


> Exactly, lol. Would you want to be a member of any club that excludes men...


YES.
Sign me up.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

UberBastid said:


> YES.
> Sign me up.


Sure. I'll look for their contact number. It looks like they need help urgently - Gladys is confused by all the big black balls she gets to choose from.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I do not do Socratic Dialectic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, nice try. Dodging the question as usual.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> Yeah, nice try.



Your chracteristic condescension is showing, a-*gain*.



Christinebitg said:


> Dodging the question as usual.



So states the poster who has failed to answer my original question about the double standard. Said poster tried to pass off at least one dodge as an "answer".

Should I take this as a "yes" to my question about your being in favour of double standards? "Do as I say, not as I do", -eh?


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Should I take this as a "yes" to my question about your being in favour of double standards? "Do as I say, not as I do", -eh?


No, you can take it that you're full of shit.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Your chracteristic condescension is showing, a-*gain*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are no double standards at all. There is Ubers standard and yours doesn’t matter. Just one standard applies. 
Don’t expect life to be fair.
you knew the rules when you took the gig. Quit whining. If you don’t like the gig find a better one. Nobody wants to listen to you cry and beg.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

UberChiefPIT said:


> You COULD say those things, and the pax COULD still claim you refused their service animal.
> 
> Result is still the same: permanent deactivation with no investigation.


Honestly... I used to live in fear of gettign someone with a service animal wanting to get a ride to Mexico or... uhh.. detroit or any other third world shithole I can possibly drive to.. because I couldn't turn it down, at all, ever.

Or something even more rediculous like driving all the way to Ohio, non stop and then getting the Ferry to Put-in-bay all out of fear that I couldn't refuse them. Speaking of which That is an amazing little island to visit. Take my motorbike on the ferry and visit the island.. good times.


You have to be really damned careful about it. It's like if they have a service dog you pretty much can't get away without taking them unless you have an acceptable reason to shoot the dog and or passenger in question.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Honestly... I used to live in fear of gettign someone with a service animal wanting to get a ride to Mexico or... uhh.. detroit or any other third world shithole I can possibly drive to.. because I couldn't turn it down, at all, ever.
> 
> Or something even more rediculous like driving all the way to Ohio, non stop and then getting the Ferry to Put-in-bay all out of fear that I couldn't refuse them. Speaking of which That is an amazing little island to visit. Take my motorbike on the ferry and visit the island.. good times.
> 
> ...


Whenever I see an animal as I pull up, I just sigh and turn off new requests, then plan out where I will eat lunch after vacuuming out my car. No matter what, I know it’s at least a 30 minute break after this trip.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

UberChiefPIT said:


> Whenever I see an animal as I pull up, I just sigh and turn off new requests, then plan out where I will eat lunch after vacuuming out my car. No matter what, I know it’s at least a 30 minute break after this trip.


Submit for a cleaning fee... charging a service dog handler for damages is entirely legal as long as you would normally charge anyone else for similar.

Drunk pees in the car? Well that's really close to a service dog peeing in the car if you ask me.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Submit for a cleaning fee...


UIber and Lyft have issued statements that they will not pay cleaning fees for fake service animals.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

It’s all moot because Lyft makes the rules, you aren’t going to change the rules. 
All you can do is ***** and whine like a little girl.
‘Nobody cares.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Illini said:


> 1. Yes, they can, but they won't. Service animals owners won't like that, and Uber/Lyft will lose that fight.
> 2. Because they can. The Federal government will go after them, not us, if a driver refuses a service dog.
> No matter what type of worker you are, you MUST provide the service you're being paid to do to a service animal. For example, a restaurant *employee *can't kick a customer with a service dog out of their restaurant. If any employees or customers don't like it, they can choose to leave the restaurant.


1.) No, they can't. No more than they can allow a driver to not receive trip requests from ANY minority (in this case, the disabled).

Service animals are considered, by law, medical equipment. You can't refuse service to someone because they use a cane, wear glasses, or have a cast on their arm. So long as they are able to get in and out of your car on their own, or with help from someone traveling with them or someone at each end of the trip, you can't refuse for disability.

In the case of service animals, the law is that allergies aren't a good excuse to refuse service. Chances are, MOST of your pax have pets, and pet hair, dander, and enzymes all over them, even if not seen. If your allergies were really that bad, you couldn't do this job. And if they're not that bad, you're making an absolute strawman argument.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> UIber and Lyft have issued statements that they will not pay cleaning fees for fake service animals.





https://help.uber.com/riders/article/cleaning-fees-for-service-animals?nodeId=bd1818d8-0ad1-4cb2-9f5f-d30e1f85fea4



_Riders will be refunded any cleaning fees charged for shedding by their service animals. You may contest that such a mess occurred by responding to the fee notification email to notify customer support. If a rider contests the cleaning fee, Uber will make a reasonable good faith effort to determine whether a mess occurred.

You will not be charged for the first or second reported mess involving a service animal's bodily fluids. You can be charged for the third reported mess involving a service animal's bodily fluids.

This policy does not affect a driver's rights to their own service animals._






__





Redirecting…






www.ada.gov




*7. Q: Can I charge a maintenance or cleaning fee for customers who bring service animals into my business?*



> A: No. Neither a deposit nor a surcharge may be imposed on an individual with a disability as a condition to allowing a service animal to accompany the individual with a disability, even if deposits are routinely required for pets. _*However, a public accommodation may charge its customers with disabilities if a service animal causes damage so long as it is the regular practice of the entity to charge non-disabled customers for the same types of damages.*_ For example, a hotel can charge a guest with a disability for the cost of repairing or cleaning furniture damaged by a service animal if it is the hotel's policy to charge when non-disabled guests cause such damage.


So literally.. if it's customary to charge for pissing your pants and making a mess on the seats it's entirely permissible to charge a service dog handler for the same.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

SuzeCB said:


> 1.) No, they can't. No more than they can allow a driver to not receive trip requests from ANY minority (in this case, the disabled).


Yes, they can do it, but as a I said, they won't. Just like most cars can physically drive 100mph, but it's against the law to do so anywhere in thew US.


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Bite me, I'm an ADA shill not an uber shill. You are not capable of realizing that it's coming from the feds not uber.


Of course I know it's coming from the feds, ignoramus.

You're just mad people don't agree with you


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Christinebitg said:


> Yeah bullshit. I admit nothing to your hypocritical pontificating.


I've got to agree with what was said above. It's common knowledge that people drop down to personal insult when they've got no argument left / no ammo left in the box. You see it all the time on this forum and probably in many others too - a person will start off indeed very well by saying what they think and give their point of view. However, if the other person does not cede the point then the person will _very_ quickly (within fewer than 5 or so posts) become frustrated and/or angry, abandon what they were saying and descend into a personal attack of the other person and/or use zingers to try to score a few points off the other person. It's predictable like clockwork.

This is what you did above. You were doing reasonably well putting your points across until you said that the other guy was full of shit, thereby losing the argument.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

elelegido said:


> You were doing reasonably well putting your points across until you said that the other guy was full of shit, thereby losing the argument.


But, but ....
There comes a point where, you just gotta say 'you fulla shit' and move on.
How much energy do you spend beating your head against the ... 

Wait. Wait.
You fulla shit.

.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

UberBastid said:


> But, but ....
> There comes a point where, you just gotta say 'you fulla shit' and move on.
> How much energy do you spend beating your head against the ...
> 
> ...


D'oh!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> But, but ....





elelegido said:


> D'oh!



For reasons best known to me and a few others on this forum, I am keeping my counsel for the moment.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> For reasons best known to me and a few others on this forum, I am keeping my counsel for the moment.


Uuuuoh
A private club.
Inside knowledge.

How intriguing.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

UberBastid said:


> Uuuuoh
> A private club.
> Inside knowledge.
> 
> How intriguing.


Word on the street is that a couple of Benjamins get you in.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

elelegido said:


> Word on the street is that a couple of Benjamins get you in.








[/QUOTE]


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

elelegido said:


> you were doing reasonably well putting your points across until you said that the other guy was full of shit, thereby losing the argument.



You're being too nice.




UberBastid said:


> There comes a point where, you just gotta say 'you


It's just mad the mod won't lay down.. That one's always like that. A poor widdle baby what can't have its way. So it throws a tantrum.


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

I've had dogs and cats and chickens...but, I just had a first, tonight...a bearded dragon...it wasn't until half way thru the ride I even knew it was on paxs shoulder...no problems.


----------

